# Mehrere Zeilen in der Button-Beschriftung



## bastiglasl (24. Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Ist es möglich einen Button mit mehreren Zeilen zu beschriften


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Teste das mal aus:
	
	
	



```
<html>
  <body>
    <input type="submit" value="Zeile 1
Zeile 2
Zeile 3
">
  </body>
</html>
```

redlama


----------

